# Spindle oil and way lube



## dnp101677 (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a good resource for purchasing these oils by the gallon (or smaller). I can only seem to find 5 gallon buckets. My lathe manufacturing suggests the oils in the link below. Thank you in advance for your help. 

http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180285

Dan


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 5, 2010)

Enco has Vactra way oil in gallons. #2 is normally used on most small machines. They have an assortment of spindle oils also.

Way oils at:
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=900&PARTPG=INLMK32

Until the end of Feb the free shipping code for orders over $25 is WEBFP . This reduced the cost considerably over most other suppliers.

Gail in NM


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2010)

I use mobile vactra #2 way oil and velocolite 10 spindle oil enco carries both by the gallon
Tin


----------



## rog/tn (Feb 6, 2010)

Thm:Here is a source for small quantities of way and spindle oil on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOBIL-6-SPINDLE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414a57b7fe

rog


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 6, 2010)

Way Oil $14.99


Spindle oil $18.54
Tin


----------



## dnp101677 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm putting the order into Enco right now.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 8, 2010)

rog/tn  said:
			
		

> Thm:Here is a source for small quantities of way and spindle oil on Ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MOBIL-6-SPINDLE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414a57b7fe
> 
> rog



Thanks for the link!

I've been wanting to try some out for a while, but didn't want to go through the expense and storage of a gallon bottle. So.. I just placed my order, and that takes care of that! 

I charged it to "Honeys" account... She won't mind. :big:

-MB


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 8, 2010)

rog/tn  said:
			
		

> Thm:Here is a source for small quantities of way and spindle oil on Ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MOBIL-6-SPINDLE...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414a57b7fe
> 
> rog



Wow that equals 152.00 a gallon  I'm thinking the gallon on Enco for 15.00 plus shipping looks like a good deal. :


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a old Sheldon lathe. It calls for Mobil Compound AA for the apron reservoir. Does anyone have any idea
what viscosity this would be and what I could substitute.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 9, 2010)

mudbug  said:
			
		

> I have a old Sheldon lathe. It calls for Mobil Compound AA for the apron reservoir. Does anyone have any idea
> what viscosity this would be and what I could substitute.



Hi mudbug. If it were my lathe I would not be afraid to use the Vactra #2 way oil providing of course that the reservoir lubricates the 'ways'. I've heard many times that its one of the very best way oils available. If you could find out the make up of the stuff that Sheldon recommends and compare it to the make up of Vactra #2, then that might set your mind at ease.

Hi doc1955. Your right, the way oil by the gallon from Enco is a real good deal compared to the E-Bay sellers small bottle quantities. And I love a great deal, but.... I needed both products and the convenience of the smaller dispenser bottles hit the spot for me. Buying two gallons to get both and then coming up with two small dispenser bottles that should be labeled properly, takes up more space, and is more trouble than its worth for me. I've been hoping to find and buy a smaller amount. I have a small 9x20 lathe and a small M/D, that amount of both products should last me till I'm gone. IMO.

-MB


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks MB
The reservoir does lubricate the ways so I think I will order the Vactra #2 while I can get free shipping from Enco.


----------

